# Sharing of Resources?



## JDragon (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok, wanted to check on something before I cause any problems.

I have thrown together a quick hand out for the notice that will be posted on the Pub door, using the text from the adventure and the paper image from WotC's site.  I'll actually be using it on the projector and possibly on the TV to save paper since its just a quick notice and not something the characters will likely want to keep.

Is any of management going to have issues with us posting items like this to share with others?

I just don't want to step on any toes, but things like this along with the disscussion that this room will provide is exactly what I was looking for when I suggested it.

No sweat either way, just wanted to check.

Thanks


----------



## Morrus (Jan 31, 2007)

No problem whatsoever.  Feel free!

As long as you're not posting the entire PDF, we're pretty happy for you to do whatever you want to.  In fact, we encourage that sort of thing - the more fan created resources, the batter for everyone!


----------



## JDragon (Jan 31, 2007)

Perfect, thanks.

I'll get that up tonight when I get home from work.

JD


----------



## Lex Talionis (Jan 31, 2007)

*To-Scale Battlemaps?*

I absolutely love the maps provided, is there any way to print them out to mini-scale?

I was planning on using a bunch of the Tiles from WOTC for them, but it would be even better if I could just print off the maps to scale and just drop the mini's directly on them.

With all the technical guru's out here, I am hoping someone can provide simple instructions on how this can be done without spending an arm and a leg.

cheers

Darren Bezzant
Calgary Alberta, Canada


----------



## JDragon (Jan 31, 2007)

What if any graphics/paint software do you have access to?

Your best bet will be to adjust the image size to what you want, then cut sections off at a size that will fit on the size paper you and save those as seperate files.

I know this is easy in Photoshop (Which is what I use), it will mainly just be the limit of your software.

The other option is that most printers now will let you tile a picture to print in pieces that you can then tape/glue together. (the printer automaticly does a little overlap so you can line the sections up)

Hope this helps some and I'll give you more once we know what software you are using.

JD


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jan 31, 2007)

Image resoluton of the maps might be an issue.  Maybe the ENP guys can tell us what resolution the grid maps are in, and if possible, maybe they can provide 150dpi images at 1" scale.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 31, 2007)

I pulled the ones from the PDF of maps into photoshop and the image size did not seem to be a problem.  But I haven't actually printed anything yet.

JD


----------



## Marius Delphus (Jan 31, 2007)

The images in the adventure PDF are limited to 200 dpi in order to keep file size down. (Yeah, I know; but it could have been way larger.) That's not to say that all the images are definitely 200 dpi -- one or two of them may be slightly less -- but 200 is the upper limit.

The gridded maps in the maps PDF are 300 dpi, except the tower map is 310 dpi.

To get a 1" grid out of the pub maps from the maps PDF, I calculate you'd need to be printing at about 325% magnification, which would reduce it to about 92 dpi. To do the same for the tower map you'd need about 570% magnification, which would reduce it to about 55 dpi. For the farmhouse map you'd need about 555% magnification, which would reduce it to about 54 dpi. Now if it were me, and I was making battle maps out of these images, I wouldn't care.

The graphics files required to provide 1" grids at 150 dpi are kind of large. Consider the farmhouse map; it'd end up roughly 45.5" across and 28.5" tall, for pixel dimensions of 6825 by 4275 (it's actually 4266 because the "right size" map is not quite 28.5" tall, but what's 9 pixels between friends). I *could* go into Photoshop and make individual JPEG maps of the proper size, but they'd end up between 3 and 4 MB a pop. Even if that doesn't sound like much, it turns out a lot of systems find a 29-megapixel image a little hard to handle.

But if that's something Ryan or Russ want me to do, I'm sure they'll contact me about it.


----------



## Lex Talionis (Jan 31, 2007)

I have Paint Shop Pro 7 and a couple of guys in my group that claim to know what they are doing when it comes to working with graphics files, so I will probably get their assistance with this.

Thanks for the quick responses guys, this campaign looks like it will be stellar and although I probably won't be running it until I have all 12 modules in my grasp, I want to start work on gathering all of the props, minis and other things tha twill add tothe overall experience

cheers!

Darren Bezzant
Calgary Alberta, Canada


----------



## Morrus (Jan 31, 2007)

Marius Delphus said:
			
		

> But if that's something Ryan or Russ want me to do, I'm sure they'll contact me about it.




Can they be broken down into a number of pages designed to be laid alongside each other?  That might be the way to do it.


----------



## JDragon (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok, here is the posting I had made.

Its a jpeg, at 100dpi.

Let me know if you find any issues with it.

[img=http://img479.imageshack.us/img479/6500/pubclosedpostingjd8.th.jpg]


----------



## Morrus (Feb 1, 2007)

I hope you don't mind, JDragon, but I just threw that up on the ENW server, simply because it allows hotlinking and the image can be displayed in the thread.  Let me know if that's a problem, and I'll take it down.


----------



## JDragon (Feb 1, 2007)

Works for me.   

Just didn't want to cause problems with hosting so Image Shack made it easy.

Hope its useful for people.

In the process of removing tags from some of the other maps so I can use them with my new projector set up.

JD


----------



## Lex Talionis (Feb 1, 2007)

*DDM Recommendations?*

So, we now have the 1" maps, now all we ned are minis!  

Anyone put any thought into which WOTC minis you will be using for the various NPC's?

the only reason I choose the WOTC minis is because I barely have enough time to play, much less paint, so I am taking the path of least resistance 

cheers


----------



## JDragon (Feb 2, 2007)

Haven't thouight that far ahead yet, but will be happy to post a list of what I end up using.

JD


----------

